# Camera recommendations for watching mare foal



## HKJ (2 January 2018)

Hi,
I am looking for recommendations for a camera which I can put in my mates Stable (with night vision) that I can watch via my mobile from anywhere. 

Happy to install WiFi to the yard. Just would like to know what is out there and if anyone had used such a system when foaling their mares. 

TIA 

Ps. Mare due in April


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 January 2018)

I would get a professional if you want quality


----------



## Asha (2 January 2018)

I got my system from maplin . They where very helpful and guided me through the systems they had. The first one didn&#8217;t work ( WiFi system that couldn&#8217;t get the signal through the brick walls and steel framed building ) took it back and they replaced it with another system . I installed it all ! Night vision , plus mobile app so can watch the horses wherever I am . I watched my mare give birth on it . I would recommend Maplin our Swann view system


----------



## cyberhorse (16 February 2018)

We just had a couple of baby cameras from CPC, cheap but good quality images straight to my phone. I could hear everything clearly and remotely move the camera. Depends on good wifi though. I think you are better spending a bit less on each and having more of them to cover all angles (we did this after my experience of being frequently frustrated with marestare boxes with one camera!). Currently ours are on the horsebox and work well there too.


----------

